# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم-متجر-المنتدى-المغربي-للمحمول-STOR-4GSMMAROC-COM  Smart-Clip2 Pack 5 Activation

## store.4gsmmaroc

تم إضافة منتج جديد إلى متجر المنتدى  *اسم المنتج*
Smart-Clip2 Pack 5 Activation *رابط المنتج :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]          *Pack 5 Activation* for *Smart-Clip2* enables *FRP REMOVE* feature for:    *Hi-Silicon Huawei Android* smartphones **Qualcomm Huawei Android* smartphones **Qualcomm Alcatel/Vodafone Android* smartphones **Mediatek-based Huawei Android* smartphones *
Full IMEI repair support for a group of newest *Alcatel* smartphones.  
Unlock, IMEI Repair for *Sony Xperia C/C4/C5 Ultra/E4/E4g/M5* smartphones.   
Every Smart-Clip2 owner can activate Pack 5 and get access to these 
particular and future features, which will be introduced in this Pack.    *MTK ***Yoda method of unlock / Get unlock codes* works with almost all Android smartphones of different brands based on *MT6516
 / MT6571 / MT6572 / MT6573 / MT6575 / MT6577 / MT6580 / MT6581 / MT6582
 / MT6589 / MT6592 / MT6595 / MT6732 / MT6752 / MT6753 / MT6795 / MT8312
 / MT8377 / MT8382 / MT8389* chips;smartphones that can't be unlocked neither with generic unlocking method, nor with unlocking by IMEI;smartphones with blocked counter of code entries 
attempts / disabled unlock codes entry fields;smartphones that get 
locked again after master reset operation has been completed;MTK smartphones, solving lots of unlock issues. 
               Simplified unlock procedure allows to avoid issues with 
phone connection and searching / installing drivers for every particular
 new brand.  
               Support for MTK-based smartphones that report fake processor model. 
               A smartphone can be based on a Mediatek processor, which 
is being indicated as a chip of another vendor in phone menu / the 
software reads wrong information about a chip.*Yoda method of IMEI Repair* Works with almost all (99.9%) Android smartphones of different brands based on MT65XX /  MT83XX chips.Unlike any existing solution, allows to *repair Hardware and Software IMEI.*Repairs "Invalid IMEI", "IMEI: 0" issues.Simplified repair procedure allows to avoid the most common 
issues with phone connection and searching / installing drivers for 
every particular new brand.IMEI stays repaired even after MASTER Reset operation has been completed.*Repair security data file* Repair security data file for Alcatel Android smartphones *Qcom **Full IMEI repair support for a group of newest Alcatel smartphones *Pack 5 Activation for Smart-Clip2 - Package Content:*Virtual Activation Code for Pack 5
After successful transaction we will send you the activation code on your email address.   
I've got an activation code. What shall I do next?   
Activation: you can activate pack in Smart-Clip2 Software. For this purpose, please, perform the following steps:     Open "Smart-Clip2" tabType in activation code in "Activation code" windowPress "Activate Pack" button. The Pack will be activated immediately
* Developer provides support only for those phones which are on the 
list of supported. Not all servicing features can be applied to some 
supported models, due to difference of hardware / software versions  *تم نشر المنتج بتاريخ:*
05-05-2019 12:31 AM
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة  متجرالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول
Store Team

----------

